# My name is Kimber...Nice to meet ya! :)



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

First Bath before the long ride home









The ride home - I did really good!









I hardly remember the drive 









Here's Dad, showing me around the yard a bit









Meeting my big sister for the first time - she's very gentle with me!









Safe zone!









And finally, after a long day of seeing some of this big world, it was time to call it a night!

Hope you enjoyed the pics as much as we are enjoying our new little furball! Thanks for taking a look


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Kimber looks so much liike my Ruger. Ruger is 11 weeks now and is so big. I enjoyed the pics so much. thanks for shareing....


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Kimber is soooo cute!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, this is also something else 'in common' - Did you name your dog Ruger...as in the gun manufacturer? Not sure if you're aware of this, but Kimber is also a gun manufacturer! They do look a lot a like too!!! Kimber will be 9 weeks old tomorrow and we just got him this past Saturday - so far so good! Would love to see more pics of Ruger


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Leslie! We are really enjoying this determined, handsome, intelligent little feller!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you CaseysGSD!!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Such a cutie pie and that's a sweet name!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks spiritsmom!! My husband picked out his name and I hadn't heard it as a dog name before, so it stuck! It also sort of goes with Casey (his big sister) 

I love the beautiful baby in your avatar pic too! Is that Spirit?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Kimber is sure a cute little fellow!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a big day! Great pictures and adorable pup. Looks like the beginning of a wonderful life together


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Karen! He's keeping us busy!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Stosh - I haven't had a puppy in about 12 years, so I'm a bit out of practice, but so far so good.....he's helping me along the way


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

My husband has a Kimber too! A Kimber Raptor 1911 handgun. Great name!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

JanaeUlva said:


> My husband has a Kimber too! A Kimber Raptor 1911 handgun. Great name!


Thanks JanaeUlva!! It must be a pretty unique name, as I haven't seen it on this site (yet), and not a lot of people are familiar with that particular manufacturer.........but it does fit - he's a 'pistol' - haha!


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Cute pics.. made me wish I had a cam at the time when I brought the lil guy home...
Good name choice...KIMBER....Desert Eagle would've been awkward lol


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

zeus von entringer staal said:


> Cute pics.. made me wish I had a cam at the time when I brought the lil guy home...
> Good name choice...KIMBER....Desert Eagle would've been awkward lol


Thanks! I had a Shepherd for 14 years and I didn't have a camera back then either, so I missed out on pretty much all of his 'baby' photos - so I guess I'm making up for that with Kimber - people on facebook are probably getting sick of my posts haha. Desert Eagle....hmmmm, maybe the next one in hopefully another 14 years!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> Thanks! I had a Shepherd for 14 years and I didn't have a camera back then either, so I missed out on pretty much all of his 'baby' photos - so I guess I'm making up for that with Kimber - people on facebook are probably getting sick of my posts haha. Desert Eagle....hmmmm, maybe the next one in hopefully another 14 years!


Very handsome boy! I know what you mean about people getting sick of our babies on facebook! Its a blast having a puppy!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

HeyJude said:


> Very handsome boy! I know what you mean about people getting sick of our babies on facebook! Its a blast having a puppy!


Yes it is a blast! I'm enjoying every second! I don't have the 'people' type of kids, so my dogs are it - and I figure if I have to tolerate the daily updates of people's kids - then they just have to tolerate mine 

 I may be partial, but I think my 'baby' is cuter :wub:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Adorable pictures! He's a really good looking puppy. After comparing our pictures, his build, from what I can tell, is similar to what Jackson looked like at that age- and the coat type as well! But again who knows


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> Adorable pictures! He's a really good looking puppy. After comparing our pictures, his build, from what I can tell, is similar to what Jackson looked like at that age- and the coat type as well! But again who knows


You found it!  

The breeder said his coat would be considered a 'plush'. I sort of hope he stays dark like that - but we'll just have to see huh? I can tell from everyone pics that he will be noticeably different in a matter of weeks....just wished they stayed puppy for longer - so I'm going to enjoy every second of it - and take as many pictures as possible!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh he is so cute and I love the name. My hubby wanted a Kimber Raptor but ended up buying something different.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> Ok, this is also something else 'in common' - Did you name your dog Ruger...as in the gun manufacturer? Not sure if you're aware of this, but Kimber is also a gun manufacturer! They do look a lot a like too!!! Kimber will be 9 weeks old tomorrow and we just got him this past Saturday - so far so good! Would love to see more pics of Ruger


Nice to know I'm not the only one going after the guns.  I've got Glock coming home in 5 weeks. I decided having a L litter puppy and M litter would be fun. Luger and Magnum...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cute pup!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one going after the guns.  I've got Glock coming home in 5 weeks. I decided having a L litter puppy and M litter would be fun. Luger and Magnum...


Please be sure to post lots of pictures of Glock - can't wait to see him!! He can be part of the "Gun Club" - haha


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

holland said:


> Very cute pup!


Thanks Holland - we have been so impressed with him and how quickly he picks things up - the potty training is going a little slower, but I'm hoping this week we'll all get it figured out .


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> Please be sure to post lots of pictures of Glock - can't wait to see him!! He can be part of the "Gun Club" - haha


I will!! I am going stir crazy waiting for this kid to be able to come home! And I am 3 hours away so I can't see him that often... Looking forward to being a member of the "Gun Club"!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

More cute pictures of my boy Kimber! Sorry, I just can't help myself and people here seem to love lots of pictures .











Somewhat of a natural 'stack' - 










Waiting at the vet's office for the Dr.....Didn't even complain about his shot!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness he is SOOO cute!!!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are some pics taken last Friday - Kimber was 11 weeks and 3 days! I'm going to use this thread as a "photo journal" of Kimber's first year - hope nobody minds .

Thanks for taking a peek 

p.s. these were taken from my cell phone, so sorry about the poor image quality.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ohh what a cutie! Yeah, we will suffer through a thread of puppy pics if we REALLY have to...


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Kris10 . I know I love seeing puppy pics and their 'progress', so I'm hoping (and sort of assuming) that everyone else will too . This phase doesn't last too long, so I just feel I have to document it well and where else better to do that than here among my fellow GSD lovers!?


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

13 weeks yesterday and I'm gettin' so big! 










I love my big sister! :wub:










...and my very annoying, what was my Mom thinking Snake! 










Thanks again for taking a peek!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted some pictures, so here are some from last night. A friend of mine is a groomer and works out of her home, so we went over and had "bath time". Someone wasn't all that jazzed about it 

"I'm not enjoying this at all"









"Remind me to kill you when I'm full grown....GGggggRRrrrrr"









"Ok, are we about done with this silliness"?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awwww! So cute!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

He's gotten so big! Wow, he really doesn't like his bath, but you can't help from laughing over the expression on his face. Someone's not a happy camper huh?


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> He's gotten so big! Wow, he really doesn't like his bath, but you can't help from laughing over the expression on his face. Someone's not a happy camper huh?


He sat through it really well....but the looks I was getting...wow! He reminded me of Yoda with those crazy ears! I was gigglin' through the entire bath - he of course was not finding the humor in it .


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the bath pics! How old is he now? Very handsome. Hey, could you tell me how you add the captions b/t the pics? I have been searching the forums but can't figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

fam07 said:


> I love the bath pics! How old is he now? Very handsome. Hey, could you tell me how you add the captions b/t the pics? I have been searching the forums but can't figure it out. Thanks!


He will be 5 months on Saturday and seems to be noticeably bigger every day!
As far as the captions, I type them out first, then hit "enter" and start the process of inserting the picture. Once that picture is loaded, then I put my cursor on the bottom right of the picture and hit "enter" again and then type the next caption and repeat the steps above. Hope that helps


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

BestK9GSD said:


> He sat through it really well....but the looks I was getting...wow! He reminded me of Yoda with those crazy ears! I was gigglin' through the entire bath - he of course was not finding the humor in it .


Ha ha, he does look like Yoda in the second pic. How funny!!!:laugh:


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm 6 months old now! (as of 6/21). 
Poor image quality - taken from my husbands cell phone.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Kimber is a very handsome young man!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Karen!! He is quite hunky....I just may be a bit partial though


----------

